# Boer breeder show questions



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

My boys are showing a couple of their boer breeders in a local county breed show. The breed show is new to the county so no one really knows exactly how to answer my questions. 

What is the routine in a breed show? My boys have participated in a market show. They walked the goats around then did a side view, then walked them around and did a butt view. Each time they had to "drive" their goats. Will they do this same procedure with a side and butt view? What about the "drive"? Some people say they do it others say they don't. If they don't drive them, what do they do? Just stand them there or is there a proper form?

What about the haircut? We were told by a big-wig trainer at a training day that they all should be shaved even breeders. We were about to do that and then the local FFA teacher said NO-WAY. He said to shape them instead of shave them. We shaped them. Will we be the only ones with shaped goats?

What about collars? The boys have used chain collars for the younger ones, but they are showing a 2 year old breeder and she has long horns. Does the collar matter or can they use a short leash? 

One last thing. For some reason all our goats got slightly bloated this week. We have had rain for about 3 months and this week has been sunny, hot, and dry. Should I worry about their big bellies or not since they are breeders? If I need to worry about it, what should I do?

Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The routine as far as profile/front/rear view will depend on the judge. Some have you circle the goats often and turn them this way and that, and some only have you walk them in and set them up. I have never seen people brace their goats in a breeding class, but I have heard of people doing it. For breeding classes the goats should be set square and not braced. Here is a picture of a breeding class. This was at an ABGA show. 

Shaping is what most people will have done for a breeding class. I show at open ABGA shows and have yet to see a breeding goat clipped like a market goat.... but I'm not sure if the expectations are any different at your fair. 

I think you can use any collar you want. I know you can at ABGA shows, but then again not sure if your show is different. Is there a superintendent you could check with? 

If your does still have big bellies at the show, I'd keep them off hay the night before the show and day of the show. I had to do that with one of my does last year as her belly would get SO big after she ate hay!

Hope that helps.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

That is a lot of good info. Thanks

Our goats have are in the field as well as hay and feed. Should I just pen them up the night before the show so they don't get any field grass?

There is a superintendent. I plan on calling her today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, that would be good. :thumb: Good luck at the show!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is this going to be an ABGA show?


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

No. Just a county youth livestock show.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with everything said. I've never seen anyone brace a breeding goat, but I've heard of it. My kids don't like bracing, which is probably one reason they love showing breeding goats. One thing I would do is, if your kids aren't in the first classes, then have them go and watch those first classes to see what everyone is doing and what the judge is looking for. 

Don't shave them. There are some charts floating around - google 'boer goat clipping chart.' That may help get you started. Also, you could look at show pictures, get an idea of what the goats look like.
I have a hard time using the charts sometimes when I clip my kids goats, sometimes the hair isn't quite as long as what the chart indicates. Now, I am absolutely no pro, lol. But usually the hair needs to be evened up on the body, so I take the next size smaller comb, see if it trims a bit, if not then I go smaller until it's taking off a little bit of hair, again just to even things up. I do the same thing for the rest of the body. You don't want to take off too much hair, but want to try and get a neat appearance.
My kids have a couple that are really going to be 'fun' as they have bushy, fluffy hair that seems to show everything you do to it - so I just do the best I know how to do, and not stress about it 

Have your kids comb/brush the goats every day, that can help a lot. We have a scotch comb for coarse hair, and a horse curl comb. The curl comb is finer than the other one and is great for softer shedding undercoats. The scotch comb is great for any hair type and one I recommend having for breeding goats.

As far as collars, I'd think it would go by preference. I'd use whatever the goat walks best on - chain collar, or prong collar, I wouldn't use a halter. 
My kids use regular show chain collars for their market goats, but have started using prong collars for their breeding goats.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Unfortunately one boy has a goat in the first class.

What about a breeder with a kid in tow? We have been trying to get the kid to follow, but it doesn't always work. We were told the kid could follow or someone could carry it. If the other boy carries the kid the mom doesn't know where the kid is, she gets excited. If the kid follows she is calm. I just don't want the kid to freak out and run off. I thought about attaching a really thin light weight leash to the kid so that it doesn't get lost. I don't know if that is allowed or if it would even work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've never seen a kid allowed to follow a doe in the classes here, maybe someone else has info on that. I've seen people hold the kid outside the ring to try and keep it calm. Just like you never see a kid showing in the ring with it's dam. 
IMO I would work on walking mom while baby is on the sidelines with someone holding it. But that's JMO.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I don't think this different show is going to be very much different that what you have done before. Not enough to worry about anyway. 

If you show the doe with a kid, the doe will just have to toughen up. 

My goats are usually way better at the show and in the ring than they are at home during practice, if that's any help.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Tenacross, it's just like the market classes, except you shouldn't have to worry about bracing. Don't worry so much, it'll all be fine, and will be a great learning experience for your kids!  After they show, then have them watch the other classes so they can learn.

I definitely agree about the doe with a kid, you need to get her used to being away from that kid when she is being worked with.
Unless the shows where you are at are much different than here, they won't want that baby in the ring with the doe & all the other does in the class. 

I also agree, they seem to behave better at the shows vs. at home. My kids have had some very troublesome goats in the past, some that absolutely refused to walk for them at home, but good as gold at the shows lol.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I spoke to the superintendent. She said to have the kid carried behind the doe or have her outside the arena. She doesn't want the kid free so she doesn't get hurt. She said if the kid could be walked she could follow on a leash, but the kid is only 3 weeks old and walks for about 10 feet before she gives up. 


Where does the exhibitor stand when showing the breeding goat? Do they stand near the head, at the shoulder, or mid body? Does it matter?

One more question (for now). We have one goat that the boys are showing that looks like she has a stained part of her coat. It looks dirty. We washed it with whitening shampoo, but it still looks like she laid in mud. The under coat is white, just the tips seem dirty colored. It is on her hip and tail. I just looked at pictures of her from 2 months ago and it was white. So I am thinking it is stained. What can I do to whiten it?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If it were me, I'd still probably work with the doe and kid so that the kid doesn't have to be in the ring when the doe is being shown, especially if the kid won't walk on a lead. Carrying it behind the doe, she can't see it, and she'll just stress, bulk, and try to turn to see it. That's just my opinion. 

As far as standing, I believe the preferred way is to stand at the shoulder, but try to put space between the goat & handler - you know, make sure they aren't standing on top of the goat, make sure their legs/feet aren't under the goat or in the way of the judge. 

I would seriously recommend watching youtube videos of Boer goat shows. The ABGA national show is this week, I wonder if there will be any live coverage on line, that would be a great place to watch and learn. I believe it starts today or tomorrow with the JABGA, I'll try to find out and see if there is a link available


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's a link to the ABGA National show livestream: https://www.dvauction.com/events/48363


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link, I was going to post it earlier and didn't get back on lol.

I think it would be the best learning tool for the kids, see how the pros are doing it.

As for whitening the stain on the doe, I totally understand your frustration! We typically always have one that gets a icky stain, and then if/when your boys ever show a buck....haha, the leg staining is inevitable!

I am actually asking around on a good stain remover, I'll post anything that is recommended to me.
I know last year, we had a lot of success using a laundry soap whitener/brightener powder, it didn't irritate their skin, and we used it with dawn dish soap vs. using a whitening shampoo. It seemed to really work well on the bucks stains, but I can't remember the name of it! 
We've tried Cowboy Magic Greenspot stain remover, and honestly, I'm just not a fan for bad stains, never seemed to work for us. 

There is a product Cowboy Magic makes called Shine in Yellow Out that I am currently asking about on a group on FB, wondering if it might be worth trying.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Continue with the whiting shampoo and Weavers also has a whitening powder available you can order from their website. 

As for the kid and mother. Are they being shown in a 4-H Dam and daughter class? If so someone could carry the kid behind and set her up next to the mother during the judging portion. If it is not a dam an daughter class I would personally leave her out of the ring.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I bought some new whitening shampoo and it didn't do anything either.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought some of the Oxi cleaner powder at the dollar store, will use a little on the bucks tomorrow to see if there is a difference. I'll try to remember to get before/after pics.

As for a good shampoo, we are trying something different this year that was recommended by a friend & they used to use it when showing.

1 cup Dawn Dishsoap, 1 cup Listerine, 1 cup Apple Cider Vinegar, mix it and use it regularly. Not seen any issues at all using this stuff, and gives them a really nice shine IMO.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The show was yesterday. I scrubbed on that stain and it didn't come out. It didn't even lighten at all. She is a paint with different patches of color, so maybe that is just a light tan color. It looks like a dirty stain to me. 

Personally I am very disappointed in the show. My kids had fun and that is what it is about. The local 4H show was better. This county show had a ton of rules that only a few of us followed. They had the boer goat judge for the dairy goats. They had the cow judge for the boer breeders. I heard the dairy breeders complaining. The judging was totally different from what a goat judge would have done. 

The important part is the kid had fun and learned a bunch from the other kids/adults around.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Could definitely be her color vs. a stain, which would be a relief, yet if it's bothering you, I could see it being irritating lol 

Sorry the show was so awkward, we've been to some shows where the judge is multi species, we've had judges that would call them lambs! Or refer back to another species, and we'd be like WHAT?
Thankfully last year the judges seemed to know their stuff enough you'd consider them a goat judge with the exception of one who had to fill in for the original judge.
There is one show my kids refuse to go to ever again, they say it's a waste, because the judge that always seems to be there seems to pick the biggest/fattest goat in the class vs. considering that maybe the younger goat is really nice, etc. I thought it was my imagination when I saw him lining goats largest to smallest, but my kids pointed it out as well.

My kids first show was last weekend, and I thought the judge was okay, but very disappointed in showmanship, as he never asked the kids a single question.


----------

